# Automatisch Kopieren + Makieren



## Gast (17. Jul 2005)

hi@all

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich muss immer viel markieren und einfügen. Also 100 Mal am Tag drücke ich "Strg" und "A", "C" und fürs einfügen "V". Da werden die Finger bunt von...

Ich möchte nun ein Prgramm haben, welches per Tastendruck z.B. wenn ich "A" drücke automatisch alles markiert und gleichzeitig alles kopiert. Wenn ich nun das 2. Mal die Taste "A" drücke soll er nun das ganze einfügen, also das was vorher kopiert wurde und sich nun in der Zwischenablage aufhält. Dadurch entfällt das lästige drucken der "Strg" und "A" "C" "V" Tasten...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen  :wink: 

Ist das möglich zu programmieren?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## ulr!ch (18. Jul 2005)

Möglich ist alles zu programmieren. 
Wo liegt das Problem?
Definiere doch Makros unter Word... 

By<e Ulrich


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte nun ein Prgramm haben, welches per Tastendruck z.B. wenn ich "A" drücke automatisch alles markiert und gleichzeitig alles kopiert



 :?:  Du willst also auf die Taste "A" verzichten ? Wie bitte willst du so Texte schreiben.. Und wenn man diese Form des Markierens/Kopierens auch noch an- und ausschalten muss, ist das ganz sicher aufwendiger als CTRL-C..
Wenn dir zwei Tasten dennoch zu viel sind, nach einem Google-versuch war dieses Tool zu finden..
Naja über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten


----------



## Gast (18. Jul 2005)

hi

Die Taste "A" war ein Beispiel. Es geht nur darum das wenn ich eine Taste drücke der gesamte Text kopiert wird. Ohne das ich vorher selber alles markieren und dann nochmal selber kopieren muss. Das soll nicht in Word benutzt werden, sondern auf Homepages.

Das Tool was du da hast ist leider nur für Word.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## perdian (18. Jul 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das möglich zu programmieren?


Natürlich... in welchem Umfeld brauchst du es denn?


----------



## Sky (18. Jul 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das soll nicht in Word benutzt werden, sondern auf Homepages.


 Erklär mal bitte ein wenig genauer, wer das wofür braucht... willst Du Texte von Homepages irgendwohin kopieren, oder wie?


----------



## ulr!ch (18. Jul 2005)

I'm out. 4mal wird im Forum nachgefragt, um was es sich handelt und es kommt kein klarer Input.
What's up, guy? I have better things to do...

By<e Ulrich


----------



## Gast (19. Jul 2005)

@ulrich
sry aber ich kann nicht rund um die Uhr online sein und alle 2 Minuten hier im Forum nachschauen ob jmd gepostet hat 

@perdian
Also es ist egal in welcher Sprache es programmiert wird. Ich dachte evt. an Java oder VB. 

@sky80
genau, ich brauche es um Texte von Homepages zu kopieren. 

Ich bin leider kein Programmier Freak und dachte es ist leicht zu realisieren...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## ulr!ch (19. Jul 2005)

Du kannst ja zu "Aufgaben und Gesuche" gehen, wenn du möchtest, dass das Forum dir das Prog programmiert. Hast du schon angefangen etwas zu schreiben?

By<e Ulrich


----------



## Gast (20. Jul 2005)

Nein habe ich nicht, da ich nicht Proggen kann. 

Ich dachte das es einer von euch Profis schnell realisieren könnte. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Sky (20. Jul 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein habe ich nicht, da ich nicht Proggen kann.
> 
> Ich dachte das es einer von euch Profis schnell realisieren könnte.
> 
> ...


Kennst Du schon den Unterschied zwischen einem Forum und einem Quellcode-Generator??


----------



## ulr!ch (20. Jul 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein habe ich nicht, da ich nicht Proggen kann.
> 
> Ich dachte das es einer von euch Profis schnell realisieren könnte.
> 
> ...


[no comment - das spricht für sich selber]

By<e Ulrich


----------



## bygones (20. Jul 2005)

und wieder der Standart Text:

wir machen hier keine hausaufgaben oder generieren hier einfach Code fuer jemanden.... wenn du konkrete Fragen bzw. Probleme zu deinem Projekt hast helfen wir gerne.


----------

